# Teaser pics



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm making a call for one of our buds on here... thought I'd show some pics of the process....

A piece of stabilized Spalted Hackberry... I cut it round on my bandsaw and have it mounted in the lather to get it really round.









I cut a step into it and glue the buffalo horn on... I already had the "tube" of horn cut out.









Here I've cut the bead into it, and cut the excess horn off...









I have the call cut out here... I haven't got the finish on it, or the toneboard cut out... Do ya'll think he'll like it when it's done?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brad it looks fantastic, Don's going to love it!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yet again another great looking call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Man you're killin me. Here I went and kicked the neighbors cat thinking it would be several weeks before you even got to it. I've been like a kid at Christmas since I told Brad I was ready to order this call. It looks awesome Brad.







Thanks for posting pics. [little yellow guy doing a happy dance]


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok 1st I want to say no one knows more than I do that each piece of wood is different and the figure expected... well never works out the way you expect. So that being known by me I don't "hold" folks to an order... what I mean is if this doesn't have the "look" you like, don't hesitate to say... "hey do you have some darker/lighter" I had the feeling you liked the darker stuff (like I do) but as typical... this has a little of each. lol this is actually the 2nd try, the 1st one looked real dark... when I cut the call out most of the spalting was cut away and the call was very light. Not what I thought you wanted so it's sitting on the shelf in a box for later use. lol Well here's what that piece yielded...

This is a stabilized Spalted Hackberry barrel with a Buffalo Horn bead. It is followed with one of my o-ring fitted Buffalo horn toneboards. I've got 'er voiced pretty much "middle of the road" as we talked about. Both pieces carry my CA finish inside and out, buffed and polished to a very high gloss. It is signed (Yotehntr) and dated inside the barrel under the finish. I hope you like it Don! I'll shoot you a PM!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats once again a masterclass! Beautiful Brad! Don you lucky sod!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I are a lucky sod indeed. Thank you Brad. I'm gonna hurry over and answer your PM.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Now show me the coyotes!!


----------

